# Website mit Half Life 2: Episode 3 Countdown im Netz



## Atomtoaster (4. Dezember 2012)

Laut HL2EP3 soll Half Life 2: Episode 3 in ca. 88 Tagen veröffentlich werden.
Die skurile Seite geistert seit ein paar Tagen durch's Netz und lässt viele Gamerherzen höher schlagen.
Doch wie seriös ist die Seite? Laut einer whois Abfrage ist noch kein gültiger Halter der Domain eingetragen,
was auf einen Hoax schließen lässt.

Ob und wieviel Wahrheit letztendlich dahinter steckt, werden wir in 88 Tagen erfahren.
Bis dahin heißt es warten.



Sieht für mich klar nach 'nem Fake aus, vielleicht interessiert es ja trotzdem jemanden.
Ich denke die Details der whois Abfrage sind auf den Hoster zurückzuführen.

Im Quelltext ist nichts auffälliges.
Valve hat soweit ich weiß auch eigene DNS Server.
Ausserdem heißt es Gerüchten zufolge, dass Gabe Newell momentan anders beschäftigt ist, und uns zurzeit kein EP3/HL3 liefern kann. 

Wie sich heute herausstellte war das ganze wie vermutet ein Hoax.
Wer die Seite heute besucht erhält nur die Nachricht "You have been trolled".


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Dezember 2012)

Viele Besucher scheint die Seite ja anzuziehen ^^ lol
Ein weiteres Indiz für eine Anfängerseite / Hoax

Meldung von hosting24.com


> Website you were trying to visit was disabled for 5 minutes, because it received over 20% of total server requests.
> It means that this website was using over 20% of processor resources, which is above allowed limit.
> Website was temporary disabled to protect server from overloading and other websites on server.
> *Please try again in 5 minutes.*


----------



## Ahab (4. Dezember 2012)

PPPPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  Ja klar. Ich bin mittlerweile so weit sogar Aussagen von Newell höchstpersönlich anzuzweifeln. Mit Kindergarten-Webseiten Coutdowns, Tshirt, "mysteriösen Motiven", vermeintlichen Eastereggs und sontigem Firlefanz bin ich ein für alle mal durch. 

Der tickende Download im Steam-Fenster - das - und nichts anderes - ist der einzige Countdown dem ich das nahende Ende abkaufe. ^^


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der Countdown stimmt gehe ich jetzt in mein stilles imaginäres Kämmerchen und erschieße mich.
Das wäre zu schön, um wahr zu sein...nein, das glaube ich nicht....es kann nicht sein...*peng*......xD

Bitte lass es keinen Fake sein. Die Jungs von Valve sind echte Geeks, die würden sowas glatt als Hoax tarnen...xD

LG

Daibola


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Jungs von Valve würden gar nichts mehr ankündigen nach den Vorfällen bei HL2.
Vorallem wenn schon würden die doch bestimmt ein Release vor Weihnachten anstreben, damit auch genügend Exemplare unter den Christbaum platz finden ^^


----------



## NetXSR (5. Dezember 2012)

Ähm.. wie wärs mit Seitenbetreff anschauen? "You have been trolled".........


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. Dezember 2012)

Stell dir vor, das war gestern noch nicht.
Aber Danke, das hätten wir bestimmt nicht gemerkt wenn es so gewesen wäre.


----------



## Ahab (5. Dezember 2012)

Was zu beweisen war...


----------



## orca113 (28. Februar 2013)

War jetzt nochmal einer auf You have been trolled.

Hoffe es kommt nochmal ein HL... ich zocke grade nochmal HL2... das war noch ein Spiel...


----------



## dPbvulkan (12. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe ja auch noch seht auf eine neue Episode von Half Life ². Es gibt kaum ein Game, was eine derartige Faszination von der Story auf mich ausübt.  Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich mit Begeisterung Half Life ² durchgezockt hab und hin und weg war. Nicht mal wegen der Grafik, die war ja schon bei Episode 1 "altbacken", sondern wegen der Story, die so groß ist und nicht nach einem Spiel aufgelöst wird wie ein normales Singleplayerspiel.


----------



## Hänschen (21. Mai 2013)

Öh - wie war die Story von HL nochmal ? 

Irgendwas mit Aliens und Dimensionen und Forschungsanlage ......


----------



## Polyethylen (21. Mai 2013)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Öh - wie war die Story von HL nochmal ?
> 
> Irgendwas mit Aliens und Dimensionen und Forschungsanlage ......


 Weils grad passt: Half-Life in one minute - YouTube


----------



## 10203040 (21. Mai 2013)

Bist du lustig. So lustig wow. Wer soll dir das glauben?


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Weils grad passt: Half-Life in one minute - YouTube



LMFAO, das ist mehr als eine gute Antwort auf "Hänschens" Frage xDDDDD


----------



## Painkiller (22. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Eine News vom 04.12.2012! Die ist wirklich "brandneu". 

Dazu kommt noch das das alles eine Ente war. 

Wenn ihr über Half Life³ / EP3 diskutieren wollt, dann nutzt dafür bitte das passende Unterforum.

Von daher:

--Closed--


Gruß
Pain


----------

